# Cohutta hog hunt



## marathon (Mar 13, 2017)

Was wondering if anybody went to Cohutta hog hunt held March 4-10. Didn't get to go myself, not seen any reports here. Anybody with any info?


----------



## bfriendly (Mar 14, 2017)

I completely missed it

I needed an excuse to  make that drive too


----------

